
The 36-cent 'shade ball' that could save $250M and keep L.A. water clean - antimora
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-shade-ball-water-20150812-htmlstory.html
======
lax1138
All the citizens in LA will pay for this "savings" later with their lives,
child defects, miscarriages, breast cancer, colon cancer, and more. $250,000
should be sent on fixing all the water runoff problems. This will save more.
Every time there is a 10 minute rain in Los Angeles all that water goes to
waste. The practice of testing out HDPE plastic chemical balls out on the
public's stomachs and kidney's as lab rats is just intolerable and all the
people at the top involved in the decision making should be ashamed of
themselves. They are complicit in coverup, poisoning, and conspiracy and I
can't wait to see the Class Action suit form or better. These crooks should be
in jail.

